# ILR (Long Residence) - Some advice please !!



## ST79 (Sep 20, 2012)

I am about to apply for ILR in the UK under the 10 year Long Residence category. I was granted student visa in Feb 3rd, 2003 and I have continuous residence since then. 

- If I get ILR, I want to apply ILR for my wife and daughter as well. They are in India. Is there any mandatory salary requirement when applying visa for them? Say.. I have to earn 30K per annum. 


Thanks in advance


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

ST79 said:


> I am about to apply for ILR in the UK under the 10 year Long Residence category. I was granted student visa in Feb 3rd, 2003 and I have continuous residence since then.
> 
> - If I get ILR, I want to apply ILR for my wife and daughter as well. They are in India. Is there any mandatory salary requirement when applying visa for them? Say.. I have to earn 30K per annum.


To sponsor your wife and daughter (under 18), you need to be earning £22,400 a year before tax, plus suitable accommodation (two bedrooms minimum). Your wife cannot get ILR for 5 years, though your child may be eligible sooner.


----------



## ST79 (Sep 20, 2012)

Thanks a lot for your reply...

I thought my wife and daughter (4 years) will get ILR straight away, if i am an ILR holder. So..will they get a dependant visa for 5 years and we have to apply for ILR after that period?

Can i ask you one more question please? Do i need to have £22400 pa to apply for ILR under 10 year long residence category?


Thanks again for your time...


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

ST79 said:


> Thanks a lot for your reply...
> 
> I thought my wife and daughter (4 years) will get ILR straight away, if i am an ILR holder. So..will they get a dependant visa for 5 years and we have to apply for ILR after that period?
> 
> Can i ask you one more question please? Do i need to have £22400 pa to apply for ILR under 10 year long residence category?


Read:
_There is *no provision for dependants *in the long residence category. Any dependants specified in paragraph 34D (spouse, civil partner, unmarried or same-sex partner and/or child under the age of 18) included on the application form must be refused on the basis that there is no provision in the Immigration Rules. Refusals on this basis must be made under paragraph 322(1) of the Immigration Rules. 
If the main applicant is granted indefinite leave, *family members will need to apply under the relevant categories of the rules relating to spouses, civil partners and dependent children of persons present and settled in the UK*._

http://www.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/s...her-categories/long-residence.pdf?view=Binary Page 50

You don't need that income for your ILR, but you do need it for sponsoring your family to come to UK.


----------



## ST79 (Sep 20, 2012)

Thanks a lot for the advice and the guidance.. Much appreciated...


----------



## ST79 (Sep 20, 2012)

One more question please.....

Do you know what documents/evidences should i submit when applying for ILR under 10 year long residence?


Thanks in advance


----------

